# 312Bh Tv Upgrage



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Installed my new TV in the front TV swivel tonight. Got it for Christmas. Its an RCA 24" LED/LCD unit. Fits well. Have approximately 1" total to spare. It mounts to the bracket fine. Keystone was good enough to use a VESA mount (basically just means that it follows the industry standard for hole spacing (mine is 100mm x 100mm). There is 1 larger pattern in the bracket also, but dont know the exact spacing. There are about 4 different hole spacings available, so is a good idea to check your bracket before you buy a new TV. Will put the Jensen 19" TV in the kids bunk house area after I find a stand bracket for it.

1 thing I did miss. The Jensen DVD/Radio POS only has a 3 cable output (red/white/yellow) cable, and a 2 cable sound input (red/white) cable. My new TV (and alot of them out there now) does not have a 2 cable (red/white) audio output. It has a headphone output jack and an orange digital sound output jack. The camper came with a cable for the DVD player with a headphone jack on one end, and the video cables (red/white/yellow) on the other end to hook a video game to the main system so can make that work for the audio with what I have, but good to know if you are buying a TV. make sure the TV has the 3 wire cable input (red/white/yellow) and the red/white audio output jacks. Then it will hook up just fine.

My first mod to my new camper!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You can get an adapter plug that has the headphone jack on one end, and the RCA(red/white) jacks on the other. I have one for the tv in my Outback, and I hook it into the stereo for outside watching. The other thing to look at is the tv probably has the red/white/yellow input you are looking for, but it is a combo jack, the yellow(video) is probably a one of the component video in jacks(red/green/blue) my one Sony tv is that way and I have to switch it between one or the other in the menus.

I don't even use the red/white/yellow jacks anymore, I am in the works of wiring my Outback with hdmi cables all from one central blu-ray player. I have a jack installed outdoors right now, and am finishing my two indoor jacks this weekend.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

outback loft said:


> You can get an adapter plug that has the headphone jack on one end, and the RCA(red/white) jacks on the other. I have one for the tv in my Outback, and I hook it into the stereo for outside watching. The other thing to look at is the tv probably has the red/white/yellow input you are looking for, but it is a combo jack, the yellow(video) is probably a one of the component video in jacks(red/green/blue) my one Sony tv is that way and I have to switch it between one or the other in the menus.
> 
> I don't even use the red/white/yellow jacks anymore, I am in the works of wiring my Outback with hdmi cables all from one central blu-ray player. I have a jack installed outdoors right now, and am finishing my two indoor jacks this weekend.


Yeah I have that headphone jack cable too. thats how I hooked up the sound. Just mentioned it because it was something I didnt even think of. The HDMI cables and Blu-Ray is a good idea....


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You are saying that the 24" RCA will fit into the same hole that the orignal Jensen is located.?? that would be great, as the 19" is so small.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

danny285 said:


> You are saying that the 24" RCA will fit into the same hole that the orignal Jensen is located.?? that would be great, as the 19" is so small.


Yep it fits and stays inside the confines of the box. The keystone mounting bracket configuration makes the tv sit just slightly off center in the tv box, so there is about 3/4" gap on the left side of the tv and about a 1/4" on the right side but looks fine. The 312BH has the box that spins around so you can watch it in the master bedroom or in the main living room and it does not interfere with the rotation either. The only problem was the sound cable, but there are adapters to make it work.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So when you did it, if you have the TV turned around facing the bedroom, can you still get your doors to slide over the front of the TV, or does it stick out too much? We can barely get ours closed and wondered if a newer, flatter TV would fix that problem.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> So when you did it, if you have the TV turned around facing the bedroom, can you still get your doors to slide over the front of the TV, or does it stick out too much? We can barely get ours closed and wondered if a newer, flatter TV would fix that problem.


The RCA TV fits pretty flush in the opening. The RCA by my measurement is approximately 3/4" to 1" thinner than the Jensen. The RCA is approximately 2" thick, and the Jensen is approximately 3" thick. The 312BH does not have the slider doors like the 310 does. It has the fabric accordian style doors that push up flush against the door frame area (probably one of the weight saving changes from the 310 to the 312) so am not sure in your application, but would guess it would be ok since the TV is thinner and both tv mounts are flush with the back plane of the tv outer case, so you should gain 3/4" or so of clearance.

I also found the stand that fits the Jensen tv and then can put it in the tv nook in the bunk house area. Haven't received it yet, but should be here next week. It is $15.99 and free shipping (UPS ground). The link is attached, but double check your tv model number. there is a 1907 and 1909 model and the stands are different, but both are available on the jensenrvdirect website.

My link

The 310 you have is a nice unit. a friend of ours has one, which is what turned us on to Outback and eventually the 312BH (basically the 312 is the new release of the 310 with a few changes like the outdoor kitchen)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Check around your storage areas, our dealer gave us the stand that goes with the Jensen. That should have been included. Maybe no longer since it's the 312. Ours is the 310.

Hey TexanThompsons, don't you hate that about the doors when you have the TV swiveled to watch it in the bedroom? To get out, we have to angle the TV slightly so you can slide one door partially open. Ours is the same way!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Check around your storage areas, our dealer gave us the stand that goes with the Jensen. That should have been included. Maybe no longer since it's the 312. Ours is the 310.
> 
> Hey TexanThompsons, don't you hate that about the doors when you have the TV swiveled to watch it in the bedroom? To get out, we have to angle the TV slightly so you can slide one door partially open. Ours is the same way!


I didnt come across it while digging around. probably find it next season when i'm digging around for something else.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Check around your storage areas, our dealer gave us the stand that goes with the Jensen. That should have been included. Maybe no longer since it's the 312. Ours is the 310.
> 
> Hey TexanThompsons, don't you hate that about the doors when you have the TV swiveled to watch it in the bedroom? To get out, we have to angle the TV slightly so you can slide one door partially open. Ours is the same way!


You can move the rail for the doors easily and then you can shut them with the TV in the bedroom. Just take out the screws, move it 3/4" and have someone hold it, put them back in, repeat for the other side and now no more TV dance to get out. I also installed an IR repeater from Jensen which costs $4 so I could control the DVD player from inside the bedroom.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Dub said:


> Check around your storage areas, our dealer gave us the stand that goes with the Jensen. That should have been included. Maybe no longer since it's the 312. Ours is the 310.
> 
> Hey TexanThompsons, don't you hate that about the doors when you have the TV swiveled to watch it in the bedroom? To get out, we have to angle the TV slightly so you can slide one door partially open. Ours is the same way!


You can move the rail for the doors easily and then you can shut them with the TV in the bedroom. Just take out the screws, move it 3/4" and have someone hold it, put them back in, repeat for the other side and now no more TV dance to get out. I also installed an IR repeater from Jensen which costs $4 so I could control the DVD player from inside the bedroom.
[/quote]
Hey the IR repeater is a great idea. I didn't even think of the DVD player from the bedroom side.....

Have to do that one too now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Jewellfamily said:


> Check around your storage areas, our dealer gave us the stand that goes with the Jensen. That should have been included. Maybe no longer since it's the 312. Ours is the 310.
> 
> Hey TexanThompsons, don't you hate that about the doors when you have the TV swiveled to watch it in the bedroom? To get out, we have to angle the TV slightly so you can slide one door partially open. Ours is the same way!


You can move the rail for the doors easily and then you can shut them with the TV in the bedroom. Just take out the screws, move it 3/4" and have someone hold it, put them back in, repeat for the other side and now no more TV dance to get out. I also installed an IR repeater from Jensen which costs $4 so I could control the DVD player from inside the bedroom.
[/quote]
Hey the IR repeater is a great idea. I didn't even think of the DVD player from the bedroom side.....

Have to do that one too now!
[/quote]

http://www.jensenheavyduty.com/infrared-repeater-extension.html $4.99, plugs right in, only needs one hole to be drilled. To install pull the faceplate off your dvd player, remove four screws, drill hole and plug in, tighten repeater down, reinstall dvd player, done. 20min tops.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Dub said:


> Check around your storage areas, our dealer gave us the stand that goes with the Jensen. That should have been included. Maybe no longer since it's the 312. Ours is the 310.
> 
> Hey TexanThompsons, don't you hate that about the doors when you have the TV swiveled to watch it in the bedroom? To get out, we have to angle the TV slightly so you can slide one door partially open. Ours is the same way!


You can move the rail for the doors easily and then you can shut them with the TV in the bedroom. Just take out the screws, move it 3/4" and have someone hold it, put them back in, repeat for the other side and now no more TV dance to get out. I also installed an IR repeater from Jensen which costs $4 so I could control the DVD player from inside the bedroom.
[/quote]
Hey the IR repeater is a great idea. I didn't even think of the DVD player from the bedroom side.....

Have to do that one too now!
[/quote]

http://www.jensenheavyduty.com/infrared-repeater-extension.html $4.99, plugs right in, only needs one hole to be drilled. To install pull the faceplate off your dvd player, remove four screws, drill hole and plug in, tighten repeater down, reinstall dvd player, done. 20min tops.
[/quote]
Thanks for the link. I ordered it and it showed up yesterday. Can't hardly beat 5 bucks and free shipping. Will install it this weekend.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Glad I read this one, just ordered my IR extender. now if I just figure out were to buy the new 24" TV for 5 Bucks.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

For some reason, I am still having trouble uploading pictures. I just installed a 32" LCD. I turned the factory TV around to be permanently in the bedroom. Samsung makes a 32" LCD (LN32C350) that actually only weighs about 15 lbs., which was lighter than any LED I looked at. I picked it up a few weeks ago on sale at Best Buy for about $360 (not refurbished, like what they have on their site now). Hopefully, this link will get you guys to the pictures of the install. Oh yeah, I did make sure that it will clear the slide when it's retracted. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV

3-17-11 Added a photo with slide retracted to link above.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just finished up the install today. The factory stereo has 2 video outputs, so I am able to put a dvd in and watch it in the bedroom and the living room at the same time if I like. The system was set up so that when you are watching TV (cable, satellite, or antenna), the sound would go to the stereo and come out of the speakers in the bedroom, living room, and outside. I switched that to work off of the new living room TV, instead of working off of the factory TV, which is now the bedroom TV. I also grabbed an old computer power cord that I had laying around and an extra coax cable, to use when I take the now bedroom TV outside. This makes taking the TV outside quicker and easier, and I don't have to always route them in and out of the entertainment center.	I do think I'll be picking up the IR repeater now.

Edit (figured out how to post pics):

TV is a Samsung 32" LCD that only weighs about 15 lbs., which is less than most 32" LEDs. If you look close enough, in some of the pics, you can actually see the back of the factory TV, which is now dedicated to the bedroom, unless we decide to take it outside.

TV mount (=/-$20 from meritline.com) , I removed the mirror and the 1/8" piece of stained wood, and cut to pieces of 1/2" plywood to fit into cavity. Then I replaced the 1/8" piece of stained wood. I had to back out the screws holding the original mount, and then run them back in, so that the original mount also got beefed up.


Because of the inset, I had to use 7/8" unistrut to space the mount out to where the back of the TV would be close to the front of the entertainment center. Here are left & right side views.

 

The mount came with poor instructions, and to the best of my knowledge and mechanical abilities (I'm a tradesman), I did not feel comfortable with the way it held the TV, so I used 3" screws to secure the TV from up/down/side movement. You have to get really close, and look over the top of the TV to see them.



Here are pictures of it mounted and on. The third picture shows the clearance (+/- 3/4") with the slide retracted.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

BUMPING THIS BECAUSE I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO POST PICS!!!!!! (editing some of my posts to add the pics)



srwsr said:


> Just finished up the install today. The factory stereo has 2 video outputs, so I am able to put a dvd in and watch it in the bedroom and the living room at the same time if I like. The system was set up so that when you are watching TV (cable, satellite, or antenna), the sound would go to the stereo and come out of the speakers in the bedroom, living room, and outside. I switched that to work off of the new living room TV, instead of working off of the factory TV, which is now the bedroom TV. I also grabbed an old computer power cord that I had laying around and an extra coax cable, to use when I take the now bedroom TV outside. This makes taking the TV outside quicker and easier, and I don't have to always route them in and out of the entertainment center.	I do think I'll be picking up the IR repeater now.
> 
> Edit (figured out how to post pics):
> 
> ...


----------

